# Rotting siding:how do I fix it??pix



## SeattleDIY (Dec 3, 2008)

I have some rot where my cedar siding is contacting the concrete. apparently the previous owners added about 2" of comcrete over a previous 2". 

I intend to fix all the problems this summer. So how do keep the water from going into the cracks??metal flashing?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello SeattleDIY:
You might try cutting the cedar siding off 2" above the concrete and yes, the metal flashing will certainly help. It will be a chore to dig the covered siding out of the concrete but I think it will be worth it. I would also use a good elastomeric caulk in the place of the siding in the concrete (silicone, butyl rubber, etc.).
I appreciate the pictures you included, however my computer won't open them. I used the right click and open pictrue thing but it doesn't work. I don't know whether its the computer or the operator that is too dense but I do have a good idea.
Hang in there!
Glenn


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 3, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello SeattleDIY:
> You might try cutting the cedar siding off 2" above the concrete and yes, the metal flashing will certainly help. It will be a chore to dig the covered siding out of the concrete but I think it will be worth it. I would also use a good elastomeric caulk in the place of the siding in the concrete (silicone, butyl rubber, etc.).
> I appreciate the pictures you included, however my computer won't open them. I used the right click and open pictrue thing but it doesn't work. I don't know whether its the computer or the operator that is too dense but I do have a good idea.
> Hang in there!
> Glenn



That strange. you should be able to see them in the post.


----------



## SeattleDIY (Dec 4, 2008)

the roofing god said:


> like glen said then seal cement with GEOCELL MORTAR SEAL WHICH IS A SILICONIZED CEMENT SEAL,then a piece of flashing bent so it sheds the water away from those junctures will serve you well-always leave an inch or two without wood at the bottom so the wood doen`t wick/absorb the water and hold it against the house,that`s why typically the siding starts a foot or two above the grade of the land



Thanks for the info. If you look at the left corner that is where the siding starts. I have a feeling that when I take off the siding,there will be no foundation or it will be very short.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello SeattleDIY:
Today your pictures are showing just fine. I was thinking cedar shakes but I see it is dutch lap. I still hold to my answer and I think RoofingGod has a good handle on the product to caulk with.
Glenn


----------



## spaz2965 (Dec 8, 2008)

I also agree with glenn, and the god 2" above grade and flash with a kicker at the bottom to divert the water away from building and good caulk.


----------

